# international 424 hydraulics



## billybob36251 (Jan 13, 2020)

I am new here and this may have already been discussed,but couldn't find anything. I have a 424 international. tractor has no down pressure on rear hydraulics. is this normal? trying to use a box blade and all it does is ride the surface. This is my first tractor so forgive my ignorance.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Billybob! If you're talking about your 3 point hitch, then it's doing exactly as it's supposed to. Nothing wrong with it.


----------



## billybob36251 (Jan 13, 2020)

hoodoo, yes I'm talking about 3 point hitch. Thanks for the response.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

As Hoodoo stated, that's the way they are. If you need to dig, or get a good bite with the box blade, put your rippers down to where they work best for you. You can also shorten the top link to get the rippers to dig more aggressively, or lengthen top link to get the box blade to dig harder. If you have grass or vegetation on the ground you are working, you'll really need the rippers to break up the ground a little. Play with it a little to get it to do what you need doing.


----------



## billybob36251 (Jan 13, 2020)

Pogobill, thanks for the info.


----------

